# exceutioners?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How come not more people are running these tires? The 27's are not that heavy and the lug design looks comparable to any good mud tire out there. I am going to pick up a used set today, so I guess we will see!


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i dont know dude they're cheap and look to be good tires.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

because 27 is the largest size... I would use them on my Brute if they came bigger... they are pretty good tires in the mud and sand where we ride


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i heard some where they run short too.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

That's thing that worries me, some people say the 27's are like 25.5" . But the guy I am buying them from said with 6lbs they were just a hair over 27. I guess we will see I am going to bring a tape with to measure before I buy.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I hven't actually measured them, but this is the 27" against a 28" Silverback...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's the back


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanx for the pictures!! These tires look pretty nasty and the price is right so why not.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i was thinking about buying them too, but was turned off by the fact that they apperently dont measure up. sweet looking tire though!


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I really like that tire and I'm thinking of getting some next summer , measure them up and post The results. What would you guys figure would be the major difference between them and backs or laws.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

MAINLY SIZE. i have a friend with a honda that has them but i cant really tell u how good they are cuz everytime we ride together we all run backs and laws 29.5 and bigger so no one has a tire his size to compare


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

brutematt750 said:


> I really like that tire and I'm thinking of getting some next summer , measure them up and post The results. What would you guys figure would be the major difference between them and backs or laws.


Pretty much what was said above, 27's are as big as they go... I'm pretty sure they are slightly on the small size, if I remember tomorrow I'll go measure them... the other thing is that the treads aren't as deep as laws or backs, and they are more straight across the tire instead of angled.. but they ride a little bit smoother than my backs... they seem to be made out of a little harder rubber than my backs, so they will probly last longer if ridden on hardpack... um... thats about all the differences I can think of... my wife follows me everywhere I go, so they perform pretty well... the only time she doesn't follow me is if I get stuck... cuz she pretty much knows if I get stuck, she will...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Here they are!


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

how do they ride? and how are they in the mud/hard pack?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They ride pretty smooth and as far as mud I don't know i just out them on yesterday, put on the gravel they ride smooth.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

looks good man if u are happy with them thats all that counts right


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats right. I wanted silverbacks but at $170 a tire for 28-10-12, this was a bit more affordable


----------

